# Avant, pendant ou après ?



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Mai 2005)

*Euh,*
exprimez vous  
Vous avez forcément un avis sur la question 


Avant pendant ou après quoi, ça, c'est à vous de le dire


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2005)

Qu'est-ce qui est pendant avant et après ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Mai 2005)

*Et il ne faut surtout pas perdre de vue*
Que l'espace temps est courbe


----------



## gKatarn (28 Mai 2005)

Euh, et si on es plutôt du genre : avant, pendant ET après ? 
---
Pascal77, le combo-smiley    est une  marque déposée (cf. la cave MGZ)  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

Oui mais le pendant est l'avant de l'après...


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mai 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à -lepurfilsdelasagesse-.

dans le thread debile c'est toi notre maitre a tous...
je suis honore d'avoir pu poster ici avant que ça ne ferme...
...
et ca devrait pas tarder!!   

moi je vote avant pendant ET apres...
c'est pour toi -dc-... oh pardon, purfils... 

EDIT : ah ben non, on peut voter qu'une fois chui con...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Euh, et si on es plutôt du genre : avant, pendant ET après ?
> ---
> Pascal77, le combo-smiley    est une  marque déposée (cf. la cave MGZ)  :rateau:



Mais pas du tout, il s'agit d'un phénomène d'évolution convergente, mon bon. Ça se ressemble, mais aucun lien de parenté.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Mais pas du tout, il s'agit d'un phénomène d'évolution convergente, mon bon. Ça se ressemble, mais aucun lien de parenté.




ah ouiiiiiii, c'est vrai j'avais oublie cette vieille histoire...
...
mais quand meme cet espace-temps c'est une vraie passoire, quand on y pense...
il donne le vertige ce thread... 
...
je vous laisse je vais vomir... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et il ne faut surtout pas perdre de vue*
> Que l'espace temps est courbe




*Ça, c'est vrai ça*

Sinon, tu risque de te prendre les pieds dedans !  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

:modo: Before & After, c'est un site d'arts graphiques. Les modos vont sûrement déplacer ce sujet dans la section Arts graphiques.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> *Ça, c'est vrai ça*
> Sinon, tu risque de te prendre les pieds dedans !  :rateau:




*Ça, c'est vrai aussi ça*
Parce que si tu te prends les pieds en prenant ton pied...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2005)

ma reponse   

je prefere voir mon banquier *avant* ....... que 

*pendant* .....parce que .......*apres* c'est trop tard


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (28 Mai 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à -lepurfilsdelasagesse-.
> 
> dans le thread debile c'est toi notre maitre a tous...
> je suis honore d'avoir pu poster ici avant que ça ne ferme...
> ...



il y a concurrence avec l'abraseur en chef


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et il ne faut surtout pas perdre de vue*
> Que l'espace temps est courbe


 Non un cercle chez moi


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Mai 2005)

*Cette nuit, en plein songe de nuit d'été*
une question, une seule, unique et authentique m'est venue à l'esprit :


_peut-on aller de l' avant en prenant du recul?"_


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Cette nuit, en plein songe de nuit d'été*
> une question, une seule, unique et authentique m'est venue à l'esprit :
> 
> 
> _peut-on aller de l' avant en prenant du recul?"_



Ben vu que tu peux déjà mettre des sous de côté pour en avoir devant toi, et après passage du fisc, l'avoir dans le dos, l'aspect géométrique de la question mérite réflexion. 

EDIT : mais si tu prends un coup de pied au recul, c'est sur que ça va te faire avancer


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Avant* ça fait battre le c½ur, *pendant* ça coupe un peu le souffle, *après* ça donne le sourire.



Au hasard, la pendaison ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Au hasard, la pendaison ?



*Ah non !*
Après, la pendaison, ça donne la trique


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

Avant ça stimule


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

Cor a dit:
			
		

> Avant ça stimule




mais pendant ça fatigue


----------



## le_magi61 (29 Mai 2005)

pendant, on apprécie mieux qu'avant, et après, il ne reste que les souvenirs...


----------



## Bassman (29 Mai 2005)

Mais c'est avant, pendant et après qu'on lui dit qu'on l'aime


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> pendant, on apprécie mieux qu'avant, et après, il ne reste que les souvenirs...



Le permis de conduire ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Mais c'est avant, pendant et après qu'on lui dit qu'on l'aime



La masturbation ? J'ai bon là ?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Et il ne faut surtout pas perdre de vue*
> Que l'espace temps est courbe



Et ta soeur, elle est courbe ?


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Mai 2005)

Souvent, il vaut mieux réfléchir avant, mais ça ne dispense pas de le faire pendant, ni aprés d'ailleur...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Souvent, il vaut mieux réfléchir avant, mais ça ne dispense pas de le faire pendant, ni aprés d'ailleur...



Poster sur les forums ? Faire caca ?  :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (29 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ta soeur, elle est courbe ?



*L'embêtant dans cette affaire c'est que je n'ai pas de s½ur*
Et quand bien même j'en aurais une, je lui dirais de ne pas de courber devant toi...


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mai 2005)

Apres.....forcement, pendant c'est genant, ça pique les yeux..... et avant aucun interet....puisque c'est avant......en meme temps, apres, des fois, on a plus envie.....mais bon....c'est mieux que pendant comme ça on y a deja pensé et on y pense apres...qu'on y a pensé...enfin, je sais plus se que je dis...bref ,on verra le resultat de ton sondage....* apres.... *


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Mai 2005)

Rhâââârh!!! Mais elle est passée où, c'te plaquette de Myolastan?!!! 'Tain de dieu! Avec ma manie de toujours jeter les boites!!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mai 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rhâââârh!!! Mais elle est passée où, c'te plaquette de Myolastan?!!! 'Tain de dieu! Avec ma manie de toujours jeter les boites!!!!



le Diazepan ça marche aussi bien..........avant tu es stressé, pendant aussi mais tu te prepares a ce qui va venir et apres t'es tout mou....alors avant, pendant ou apres...?.

(marche aussi avec les codeines et autre lexomil..... )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> le Diazepan ça marche aussi bien..........avant tu es stressé, pendant aussi mais tu te prepares a ce qui va venir et apres t'es tout mou....alors avant, pendant ou apres...?.
> 
> (marche aussi avec les codeines et autre lexomil..... )



Je vois que Monsieur est un gourmet
 :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (29 Mai 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que Monsieur est un gourmet
> :love:



on apprecie beaucoup les bons petits plats par ici......


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que Monsieur est un gourmet
> :love:



Notes, tu devrais faire gaffe, parce que le stress, c'est pas bon pour la santé du commun des mortels, mais pour un corse, c'est particulièrement dangereux, on en a vu faire des choses affreuses sous l'effet du stress, comme travailler à l'heure de la sieste, dénoncer leurs petits camarades, ou revendre leur arsenal pour acheter un Combi VW, y peindre des fleurs, et des slogans, genre "peace and love". :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Notes, tu devrais faire gaffe, parce que le stress, c'est pas bon pour la santé du commun des mortels, mais pour un corse, c'est particulièrement dangereux, on en a vu faire des choses affreuses sous l'effet du stress, comme travailler à l'heure de la sieste, dénoncer leurs petits camarades, ou revendre leur arsenal pour acheter un Combi VW, y peindre des fleurs, et des slogans, genre "peace and love". :rateau:



C'est à cause de ce genre de discours que certains nases passent un mauvais quart d'heure en Corse.


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est à cause de ce genre de discours que certains nases passent un mauvais quart d'heure en Corse.


Oui, mais *avant*, *pendant* ou *après* l'explosion


----------



## Macounette (30 Mai 2005)

Après ça donne un petit goût de has-been. 
Pendant : carpe diem. 
Avant : tout est possible, même l'incertitude.


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Après ça donne un petit goût de has-been.
> Pendant : carpe diem.
> Avant : tout est possible, même l'incertitude.


 

Remarque, ça se passe pareil durant une eruption, fussent les volcans suisses :love:


----------



## toys (30 Mai 2005)

tout le temps des qu'on peut


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (30 Mai 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> tout le temps des qu'on peut



*Un lapin ?*


----------



## dool (30 Mai 2005)

oui ???


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> oui ???


On n'a pas dit bleu, le lapin


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2005)

A la réflexion, je me demandes si ce n'est pas AVANT. Ne dit-on pas que quand l'effet se recule, le désir s'accroit, et que c'est toujours ça de pris !


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> oui ???



oui !!!


----------



## dool (30 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> oui !!!



Ca y est tu te décides ! Depuis le temps que j'attend ce moment!....j'ai plus qu'a cueillir le bouquet plein d'épines que je lancerais aux jeunes celibatairEs le jour de notre cérémonie !


Bon trèves de plaisanteries (), avant on pense toujours a l'apres mais finalement il n'y a que le pendant de vrai !?!


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mai 2005)

bon, avant on nous a pris pour des cons.....pendant aussi et apres.....ben apres, toujours sauf qu'on est beaucoup de con.....m'enfin, on a compris....ça sert a rien de la dire toute la journée.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est à cause de ce genre de discours que certains nases passent un mauvais quart d'heure en Corse.



Il y a bien du vrai dans ce que tu dis mon bon Sonny ; tu le sais bien... Mais notre bon Pascal plaisantait... Il aime bien me taquiner


----------



## sonnyboy (30 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est à cause de ce genre de discours que certains nases passent un mauvais quart d'heure en Corse.



Je disais "à cause", j'aurais pu dire "grâce"...


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mai 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il y a bien du vrai dans ce que tu dis mon bon Sonny ; tu le sais bien... Mais notre bon Pascal plaisantait... Il aime bien me taquiner



qui aime bien, taquine bien !   Bon, c'est vrai, dire à un corse qu'on puisse envisager l'éventualité qu'il y ait une chance infime qu'il puisse penser travailler pendant l'heure de la sieste, ça peut paraître assez osé aux yeux d'un niçois névrosé, mais le corse, qui à le sens des réalités, lui comprends tout de suite que cette hypothèse farfelue ne peut être qu'une amicale taquinerie. Même les bornes ont des limites, et il ne saurait prendre au sérieux une affirmation d'un tel niveau d'invraisemblance.    

Par contre, avoir pensé que le corse soit assez sot pour prendre ça au sérieux ... Hum ... Faut combien de temps à un pain de semtex, pour la traversée Bastia-Nice ?


----------



## Freelancer (30 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> qui aime bien, taquine bien !   Bon, c'est vrai, dire à un corse qu'on puisse envisager l'éventualité qu'il y ait une chance infime qu'il puisse penser travailler pendant l'heure de la sieste, ça peut paraître assez osé aux yeux d'un niçois névrosé, mais le corse, qui à le sens des réalités, lui comprends tout de suite que cette hypothèse farfelue ne peut être qu'une amicale taquinerie. Même les bornes ont des limites, et il ne saurait prendre au sérieux une affirmation d'un tel niveau d'invraisemblance.
> 
> Par contre, avoir pensé que le corse soit assez sot pour prendre ça au sérieux ... Hum ... Faut combien de temps à un pain de semtex, pour la traversée Bastia-Nice ?



ça depend, c'est du ngv ou du ferry? évite la sncm, parce que là, ton semtex risque de rester à quai un moment


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Mai 2005)

*Avant, pendant ou après.... *

- la grève de la SNCM précédée ou suivie d'une grève de la SNCF
- l'explosion du SEMTEX ?
- le référendum ?


----------



## valoriel (31 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Avant, pendant ou après.... *
> 
> - la grève de la SNCM précédée ou suivie d'une grève de la SNCF
> - l'explosion du SEMTEX ?
> - le référendum ?


M'en fout, je suis en vacances


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> M'en fout, je suis en vacances



Ben voilà toujours un "pendant" !


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es qu'un iBouc !
> :mouais:
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



J'aurais plutôt dit un iLapin


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Mai 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> M'en fout, je suis en vacances



On en reparle *APRÈS* tes vacances


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> On en reparle *APRÈS* tes vacances



*Pendant* les tiennes ?


----------



## sonnyboy (31 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> qui aime bien, taquine bien !   Bon, c'est vrai, dire à un corse qu'on puisse envisager l'éventualité qu'il y ait une chance infime qu'il puisse penser travailler pendant l'heure de la sieste, ça peut paraître assez osé aux yeux d'un niçois névrosé, mais le corse, qui à le sens des réalités, lui comprends tout de suite que cette hypothèse farfelue ne peut être qu'une amicale taquinerie. Même les bornes ont des limites, et il ne saurait prendre au sérieux une affirmation d'un tel niveau d'invraisemblance.
> 
> Par contre, avoir pensé que le corse soit assez sot pour prendre ça au sérieux ... Hum ... Faut combien de temps à un pain de semtex, pour la traversée Bastia-Nice ?



Il insiste... comprend vraiment rien lui, on me l'avait dit, semblerait que ce soit juste.

Dans bien des cas, le pain je peux aller le chercher en bagnolle si tu veux.

Mais j'aime pas les bastiais donc j'y vais rarement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il insiste... comprend vraiment rien lui, on me l'avait dit, semblerait que ce soit juste.



tu t'es gouré, là Sonnyounet, c'est MON texte ça !


----------



## Grug (31 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'aime pas les bastiais donc j'y vais rarement.



de toutes facons, c'est pas encore cette année qu'ils seront champion d'italie   

(un alsacien)


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

ben voilà ......j'ai tout lu depuis mon post et
j'ai perdu le nord , sud et tout le reste
je ne comprends plus rien


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je ne comprends plus rien



Avant, pendant ou après ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> ben voilà ......j'ai perdu tout le reste



avant, pendant ou plutôt après


----------



## valoriel (31 Mai 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> avant, pendant ou plutôt après


Lemmy grillé de 30 minutes et il s'en rend même pas compte


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'aime pas les bastiais donc j'y vais rarement.



Les Bastiais sont méchants et sont jaloux de nous autres, les Ajacciens. Parce qu'on a tout de mieux qu'eux... Les plages, les filles, la classe... etc


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Les Bastiais sont méchants et sont jaloux de nous autres, les Ajacciens. Parce qu'on a tout de mieux qu'eux... Les plages, les filles, la classe... etc


Et même le classement alphabétique


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Et même le classement alphabétique



C'est sûr. Des aigris, j'vous dis.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (31 Mai 2005)

*Ce thread se corse...*


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est sûr. Des aigris, j'vous dis.



en plus, eux, ils sont en D2....

 wizz....


----------



## MrStone (1 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ce thread se corse...*



C'est peut-être le moment pour sortir le fromage et les cochonailles, non ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est peut-être le moment pour sortir le fromage et les cochonailles, non ?



*Dans mes bras !*
Patoch' qu'essta à boire pour accompagner ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Dans mes bras !*
> Patoch' qu'essta à boire pour accompagner ?



Une bonne Orezza© Une eau minérale gazeuse de par chez nous ; riche en bicarbonate et qui facilite la digestion... :love:


----------



## Nobody (1 Juin 2005)

Moi, j'aime mieux avant.
Parce qu'après, c'est pendant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Une bonne Orezza© Une eau minérale gazeuse de par chez nous ; riche en bicarbonate et qui facilite la digestion... :love:



t'es pas un peu cruel avec eux, là ?


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Une bonne Orezza© Une eau minérale gazeuse de par chez nous ; riche en bicarbonate et qui facilite la digestion... :love:



Je preferre la St Georges et la Zilia...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juin 2005)

*Bon...*
Je pense qu'avant d'arriver à cet après, je me rabattrais sur quelques Pietra ©


----------



## Jc Milhet (2 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon...*
> Je pense qu'avant d'arriver à cet après, je me rabattrais sur quelques Pietra ©



hooooooo....une Pietra, la derniere que j'ai bu c'etait chez Macelene....ça me semble loin maintenant..........


ps:  Helene


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Lemmy grillé de 30 minutes et il s'en rend même pas compte



C'est l'age, il est très vieux, tu sais, en dehors des Apéricubes©, il ne reconnais plus grand-chose. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'age, il est très vieux, tu sais, en dehors des Apéricubes©, il ne reconnais plus grand-chose. :rateau:



pfffffff    

faudrait peut-être regarder les citations choisies, bande de rigolos


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (2 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Euh,*
> exprimez vous
> Vous avez forcément un avis sur la question
> 
> ...


 

Mon premier post histoire de:

Pourquoi donne-t'on des surnoms féminins aux cyclones?

Avant qu'ils arrivent ils sont chauds et humides, 
Pendant ils soufflent fort,
Et après, quand ils partent, c'est avec la maison et la voiture!


----------



## wizz (3 Juin 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Une bonne Orezza© Une eau minérale gazeuse de par chez nous ; riche en bicarbonate et qui facilite la digestion... :love:




ben tien une eau du nord a cote de chez moi 2B patochman
   a salude


ahhh les bastiaise :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: et les ajacienne PAREILLLLLL
des rayon de soleil (bon pas toutes non plus)


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2005)

wizz a dit:
			
		

> ben tien une eau du nord a cote de chez moi 2B patochman
> a salude
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ! T'as tout faux, là, pour appater le Patoch, c'est pas 2B qu'il faut, essaie plutôt avec 90C ou D


----------



## kitetrip (3 Juin 2005)

Etant donné que avant après c'est pendant, je choisis plutôt pendant après réflexion


----------



## Grug (3 Juin 2005)

kitetrip a dit:
			
		

> Etant donné que avant après c'est pendant, je choisis plutôt pendant après réflexion


 tu pouvais remettre à plus tard


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu pouvais remettre à plus tard


 
Oui mais remettre à plus tard c'est faire *après* ce que l'on pouvait aussi faire *avant* le *pendant*...Suis je clair


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

Le *pendant* de tout ça c'est qu'*après* avoir lu ce thread je ne sais plus ce que je voulais faire *avant*!


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

C'est pendant l'avant (aven) que l'on realise l'apprêt de noël  

J'suis trop fort sur ce coup là!!!!!!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juin 2005)

*Revenons un peu sur l'actualité brûlante de ces derniers jours*
C'était mieux avant, pendant ou après ?


----------



## MrStone (3 Juin 2005)

Mac-Ronenbourg a dit:
			
		

> C'est pendant l'avant (aven) que l'on realise l'apprêt de noël
> 
> J'suis trop fort sur ce coup là!!!!!!!




C'est quoi ta signature déjà ? 
À consommer avec modération... :mouais:
C'est c'laaaaa, oui 



Hop, un de plus sur la blacklist


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Revenons un peu sur l'actualité brûlante de ces derniers jours*
> C'était mieux avant, pendant ou après ?


 

Je croyais d'après la charte MacGé, qu'il était pas autorisé de poster des photos choquantes  

Or là c'est bien le mec qui a tourné dans un film hard, et qui maintenant surveille toujours qu'il n'y a personne derriere lui. Pôvre lui pendant trois ans il a subit une serieuse tournante (voire un Gang b..g)!!!:mouais:


----------



## Mac-Ronenbourg (3 Juin 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi ta signature déjà ?
> À consommer avec modération... :mouais:
> C'est c'laaaaa, oui
> 
> ...


 
JALOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU   VAS y  fait mieux...


----------



## Grug (3 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Revenons un peu sur l'actualité brûlante de ces derniers jours*
> C'était mieux avant, pendant ou après ?


 :affraid: la charte bordel !  

y'a des mineurs sur ce forum.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Revenons un peu sur l'actualité brûlante de ces derniers jours*
> C'était mieux avant, pendant ou après ?



Avant pendant ou après quoi ? Le raffarindum ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (3 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Avant pendant ou après quoi ? Le raffarindum ?



*La raffarinade©*
a assez duré....


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Juin 2005)

encore vivant ce thread?
ben pineze...


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Juin 2005)

pitain j'avais pas vu!!!!
402 posts!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Juin 2005)

oh putain mais non!!!!
403!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Juin 2005)

mais qu'est-ce que je dis moi?!!
...
ok j'arrete c'est pas rigolo...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juin 2005)

*De la graine de floodeur*
ce Bobbynountchakounnet


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *De la graine de floodeur*
> ce Bobbynountchakounnet




attention hein!!
a l'ancienneté, c'est moi le plus venerable, alors un peu de respect purfils!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> attention hein!!
> a l'ancienneté, c'est moi le plus venerable, alors un peu de respect purfils!!



*Le grand maître universel du tout et n'importe quoi*
est plein de respect envers toi mon enfant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Le grand maître universel du tout et n'importe quoi*
> est plein de respect envers toi mon enfant.



Très cher purfils, ne crains tu pas qu'après avoir descendu ta tête au niveau de la ceinture, ça ne t'y monte un peu trop facilement ?     

 Bobby


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Très cher purfils, ne crains tu pas qu'après avoir descendu ta tête au niveau de la ceinture, ça ne t'y monte un peu trop facilement ?
> 
> Bobby



s'lut mon p'tit pascal, ca gaze? 
pour ma part, pour repondre a ta remarque, je dirais plutot que notre purfils (qui aurait du choisir un pseudo plus long d'ailleurs  ) est un homme franc... Son avatar montre bien a quel niveau se trouve son cerveau, c'est pareil pour nous tous, mais au moins lui, il assume... 
...
moi je dis chapeau...


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Juin 2005)

... nan rien, j'allais ajouter une connerie, oubliez...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> s'lut mon p'tit pascal, ca gaze?
> pour ma part, pour repondre a ta remarque, je dirais plutot que notre purfils (qui aurait du choisir un pseudo plus long d'ailleurs ) est un homme franc... Son avatar montre bien a quel niveau se trouve son cerveau, c'est pareil pour nous tous, mais au moins lui, il assume...
> ...
> *moi je dis chapeau...*



Pour rester dans le contexte, j'aurais plutôt dit "braguette" !    

EDIT : Ah ! C'est ça qu't'allais dire ?  :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> EDIT : Ah ! C'est ça qu't'allais dire ?  :rateau:



nan j'allais me moquer de toi rapport au lien sous ton nom "voir la galerie photo"... 
vu qu'il y a rien dedans je te disais que t'avais raison d'avoir mis ce lien, que ca m'aurait emmerde de louper ca!!!
chui un p'tit rigolo moi!!   
...
et apres avoir poste, j'ai remarque que ce lien je l'avais aussi, comme tout le monde, j'avais pas fait gaffe...   

donc j'ai vite vite edite mon message avant que quelqu'un lise ma connerie, pour que personne ne sache comment que chui con, mais la c'est trop tard je me suis grille, je l'ai dit!!!

hooooonte sur moi!!


----------



## Grug (4 Juin 2005)

préalablement, parallèlement, conséquemment.

personellement, ce que j'en dis...


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> nan j'allais me moquer de toi rapport au lien sous ton nom "voir la galerie photo"...
> vu qu'il y a rien dedans je te disais que t'avais raison d'avoir mis ce lien, que ca m'aurait emmerde de louper ca!!!
> chui un p'tit rigolo moi!!
> ...
> ...



Ben en fait, j'avais mis une photo de toi, mais ils me l'on fait enlever, rapport à la charte !


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben en fait, j'avais mis une photo de toi, mais ils me l'on fait enlever, rapport à la charte !



je comprends que tu choisisse parmi les plus osees, je trouve aussi que ce sont les meilleures (rapport a l'exposition, tout ça...) mais tu sais ce que c'est...
sur macge ils sont sympa, mais alors pour ce qui est de l'art ils y connaissent que d'chi!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> préalablement, parallèlement, conséquemment.
> 
> personellement, ce que j'en dis...




et je ne veux rien entendre de ce coté!!!


----------



## Bassman (7 Juin 2005)

Avant ca me faisait rever

Pendant, j'y ai pris enormement de plaisir

Après , il n'y aura plus rien.

Le mac gaming est mort


----------



## madlen (7 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Avant ca me faisait rever
> 
> Pendant, j'y ai pris enormement de plaisir
> 
> ...



Profite de jouer "P E N D A N T" que tu as encore
un PPC


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Juin 2005)

arretez un peu de pleurer, tout ca va tres bien marcher...


----------



## Grug (7 Juin 2005)

oh 

y'a un forum special pour pleurer alors si on pouvait continuer à picoler tranquille


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Juin 2005)

tiens?
s'lut grug, on se balade a la meme heure on dirait


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Juin 2005)

ca me donne une idee vos conneries, tiens, je m'en vais ajouter une ou deux modif subtiles a ma signature, rien que pour vous embeter...
eh eh eh...


----------



## Grug (7 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> tiens?
> s'lut grug, on se balade a la meme heure on dirait


 avant, pendant et après


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Juin 2005)

et c'est l'heure du changement de signature pour nous deux aussi, j'ai vu...
je pense que je vais garder celle la un bon moment pour ma part


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> et c'est l'heure du changement de signature pour nous deux aussi, j'ai vu...
> je pense que je vais garder celle la un bon moment pour ma part



Tu veux pas essayer celle là ? 


> "C'est une grande misére que de n'avoir assez d'esprit pour bien parler.. ni assez de jugement pour se taire..." (Jean de la Bruyère 1645-1696)


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux pas essayer celle là ?



Nan 
 :sleep:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Nan
> :sleep:



Commences par mettre ta main devant ta bouche quand tu bailles...  :hein:


----------



## Grug (7 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux pas essayer celle là ?


 



> "C'est une grande misére que de n'avoir assez d'esprit pour bien parler.. ni assez de jugement pour se taire..." (Jean de la Bruyère 1645-1696)


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Commences par mettre ta main devant ta bouche quand tu bailles...  :hein:




mouais...
je sais pas trop comment reagir en fait, parce qu'il y a deux solutions : 
1 : tu essayes de me casser et ca ne me touche pas des masses, donc ca ne fonctionne pas...
2 : tu essayes d'etre drole mais ca me laisse froid, donc... ca ne fonctionne pas non plus...
...
me voila bien embarasse!!    :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Juin 2005)

> "C'est une grande misére que de n'avoir assez d'esprit pour bien parler.. ni assez de jugement pour se taire..."


*Jean de la Bruyère (1645-1696)*
n'était pas un floodeur....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ...me voila bien embarasse!!...



He oui, l'usage du cerveau n'est parfois pas sans conséquence...


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> He oui, l'usage du cerveau n'est parfois pas sans conséquence...


 C'est un peu pour ca que j'ai arreté de m'en servir, ca créé moins de complications


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2005)

Mouhahahahaha !!! Ça abrase ici ! J'adôôôôôôre ! Vous faites l'intérim de Sony ou le monsieur mérite vraiment ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mouhahahahaha !!! Ça abrase ici ! J'adôôôôôôre ! Vous faites l'intérim de Sony ?



*Non*
Note qu'il n'a pas encore été fait mention d'un tombé de futal


----------



## Bassman (8 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Mouhahahahaha !!! Ça abrase ici ! J'adôôôôôôre ! Vous faites l'intérim de Sony ou le monsieur mérite vraiment ?


 
Nan nan y merite je t'assure


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juin 2005)

le monsieur merite quoi?


----------



## Macounette (8 Juin 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Nan nan y merite je t'assure


C'est une histoire de signature ?  
Elle est dans mon panthéon des best-of celle-là. :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Juin 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> le monsieur merite quoi?


Fais ton choix...  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est une histoire de signature ?
> Elle est dans mon panthéon . :love:




Tant qu'elle est pas dans ton pantalon...


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juin 2005)

oublie les photos, j'ai oublie mon cerveau dans la bagnole, je peux pas reconnaitre ce que c'est ni comprendre un quelconque message s'il n'est pas explicite...


----------



## Macounette (8 Juin 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'elle est pas dans ton pantalon...


Ah non, ah non. Les critères de sélection pour l'admission sont nettement plus ... rigides.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Juin 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> ... rigides.




*Alors messieurs*
Avant, pendant ou après la rigidité ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Juin 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Alors messieurs*
> Avant, pendant ou après la rigidité ?



"Avant" ou "après", connais pas, "pendant" ? non non ! je préfère "durant"


----------



## Grug (9 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> "Avant" ou "après", connais pas, "pendant" ? non non ! je préfère "durant"


 moi mannix


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Juin 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> je préfère "durant"



*DURAN DURAN ?*


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Juin 2005)

*Non parce que là c'est certain*
par rapport à ce qu'il y a ci-dessus, c'est mieux après !


----------

